# MARCH FUN PHOTO CHALLENGE!



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Mad as a March Hare![do you have this saying in the USA?]Or should I say, as mad a March Havanese?!So lets see lots of pictures of our furbabies getting up to all sorts of mad antics,generally having fun being silly and funny!I am sure you all have lots of great photos out there.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Here's a picture of Emmie that was taken in May 2012 when she was 15 weeks old - isn't she fierce?!:fear: She was playing with another Havanese and was captured mid-fun. - Jeanne


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm scared!!!!!! LOL


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Here's my two looking 'mad', as in rabid! 

And Augie, giving stink eye!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Some of our fun pups


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Jesse*

Jesse having fun and being silly


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ache and Yunque...


----------



## lailacoopers (Dec 19, 2012)

They are all amazing ahah, Great photography Guys! Your dogs looks fabulous and lovely on their pictures!


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

Julie WANTS the camera!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

A few more of my favorites


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

all the pics are so funny


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I took this last Feb. 2012 for a valentines picture. I think she was yawning or something but she looks like she is ready to bite your head off. I didn't use it for the card but I did have a print made out of it for laughs. It is so not her to look so mean. LOL


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Whimsy attack dog!![I don't think so].


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Too funny!!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

My Beau . . . Most of the time he's smart and crazy, but he can look "mad!"


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm going to have to get my directions out for action shots on my camera! I wounder if its just the sports mode?


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

The other end of the spectrum! The old man on a cold, quiet, calm Sunday morning at the beach. This was taken this morning. Sorry, couldn't get him to look mean, vicious or even funny but wanted to share as it's been a long time since Tyler's pictures have been posted. 
I'm not resizing the photos this time, so if they don't go, I'll resize and send again.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*March photo challenge*



sandypaws said:


> The other end of the spectrum! The old man on a cold, quiet, calm Sunday morning at the beach. This was taken this morning. Sorry, couldn't get him to look mean, vicious or even funny but wanted to share as it's been a long time since Tyler's pictures have been posted.
> I'm not resizing the photos this time, so if they don't go, I'll resize and send again.


Sorry, guys, I pushed the wrong button. Hadm't even tried to post the pics yet. Here goes:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aww...the pictures are great!! I love the lighting... Tyler looks adorable!


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

sandypaws said:


> Sorry, guys, I pushed the wrong button. Hadm't even tried to post the pics yet. Here goes:


I think these are great pics! He looks very distinguished! I love his groomed look too!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Here's my two looking 'mad', as in rabid!
> 
> And Augie, giving stink eye!


Wow! Augie is getting so silver!!! (Or is it that Finn is turning his hair grey!?!?:bounce


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> Sorry, guys, I pushed the wrong button. Hadm't even tried to post the pics yet. Here goes:


He's gorgeous, Mary! And no one could ever guess his age! He looks MUCH too dignified to engage in such silliness!:hug:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> Wow! Augie is getting so silver!!! (Or is it that Finn is turning his hair grey!?!?:bounce


Haha - Karen - Mine has certainly silvered since Finn came to live. I can't blame Augie's silver on Finn, however. He started when he was pretty young. That photos is nearly a year and a half old. I just went through the old ones to try to find the expressions I was looking for. Cheater me!!!  And right now, I think Augie is actually darker again than he was at one time. For awhile, I thought he looked muddy - not at all pretty.

The photos on this thread are funny. Well, Tyler's show him to be quite handsome. Very distinguished!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Tyler thanks you all for the compliments. I guess at his age, 15 1/2, he has earned the titles of distinguished and dignified. He can be silly, too, however. It usually happens at 6:00 am when he's all hyped up and wants a game of "chase me". He can still run with the best of them, arthritis and all! He's a trooper.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

*Cold March Day Relaxin'*


----------



## Rose (Nov 5, 2012)

Happy girl saying cheese for mommy! haha showing her personality!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm loving all these cute pics! Just makes one smile!


----------



## dreamsie (Feb 13, 2013)

bite everything!! lol


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

whimsy said:


> I'm loving all these cute pics! Just makes one smile!


Nothing like looking at pictures of Havs to brighten the day!

Rose, what a darling little face! Dreamsie too!


----------



## LAURA STILES (Mar 3, 2011)

Did you mention antics? "Shredding" gives Luna much pleasure when she is bored!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't know about Mad as a March Hare,or Hav,but the weather here in Britain is completely mad at the moment,here are some mad snow pics from a couple of days ago when we had a snow day and no school,so I was out with the pups bright and early!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*March photo challenge*



clare said:


> I don't know about Mad as a March Hare,or Hav,but the weather here in Britain is completely mad at the moment,here are some mad snow pics from a couple of days ago when we had a snow day and no school,so I was out with the pups bright and early!


Hey Clare, how did Tyler's beach picture from Cape Cod MA, get in with your snow pictures from England? Guess it really is March madness and maybe Freaky March too!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Who knows what goes on in the wonderful computing world!I was not been able to get on the internet for a couple of days,I had withdrawal symptoms,thank goodness it is all sorted out now.


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

Well I'm sure if I look a little harder I can find plenty of my 'mad' dogs... but I just got this one of Sonic this weekend and wanted to share... Maybe I'll take some time and look for other pics after bit to add to this one..


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

This is from when Brody was a pup (I think he was about 4 months old). He managed to squeeze in behind the TV stand and then crawled up onto the shelf and got himself stuck! Being the helpful mommy that I am...I grabbed my camera first and took the picture...then I rescued him.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

These pics are all great! I especially love the ones with the pup all covered in debris from the yard and totally smiling away - that's SO Hav! And I love the one with the knit cap . . . so cute!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

sandypaws said:


> Sorry, guys, I pushed the wrong button. Hadm't even tried to post the pics yet. Here goes:


 I think Taylor is my favorite Havanese I just love him!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*March photo challenge*



Suzi said:


> I think Taylor is my favorite Havanese I just love him!


Thank you, Suzi, and Tyler thanks you too


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

I don't have too many mad shots, but I do have these...
Cassie and her sister playing, Cass is the one on the bottom! lol


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Such fun!!


----------



## Bidik (Aug 23, 2012)

clare said:


> I don't know about Mad as a March Hare,or Hav,but the weather here in Britain is completely mad at the moment,here are some mad snow pics from a couple of days ago when we had a snow day and no school,so I was out with the pups bright and early!


adorable! Loved the 2nd pic the most.


----------

